# ACS two year deduction in EOI



## salman451 (Jan 17, 2014)

Dear all,

The ACS deducts two years from work experience in order to meet suitability criteria for skill assessment and mentions an 'After mm/yyyy' date as the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date'. Only the employment 'After mm/yyyy' is considered at 'an appropriately skilled level and relevant to' the nominated occupation and can be used to claim points.

Question: Does anyone know what is the correct way to reflect this in the EOI so as to include all your employment assessed by ACS and yet only claim points for the employment after the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date' in order to avoid over claiming points?

I have read in some forums that there is an option in the EOI when adding employment - "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?", which if selected "No" does not include the employment episode in point calculation. However, my concern is that even the 2 years deducted by ACS are still related experience used in skill assessment, although not suitable for point scoring. Has anyone tried an tested this successfully?

Some conclusive help will be greatly appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

DIAC usually does not consider experience which is not counted by ACS, infact I have heard people crying out loud when they failed to make the experience as non-relevant which ACS did not consider. But senior members in this forum might give a sound advice on this...


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

As far as I know, you can enter your full experience but as you said that experience not counted by ACS should be marked as not relevant.
This is how it's mentioned in my EOI.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

salman451 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> The ACS deducts two years from work experience in order to meet suitability criteria for skill assessment and mentions an 'After mm/yyyy' date as the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date'. Only the employment 'After mm/yyyy' is considered at 'an appropriately skilled level and relevant to' the nominated occupation and can be used to claim points.
> 
> ...


You cannot claim anything that has not been assessed by ACS, so don't even try doing that you may end up with a visa rejection at a later stage


----------



## salman451 (Jan 17, 2014)

Dear all,

I guess marking the two year experience deducted by ACS as 'not related' seems so far to be the right way to go. Would still love to have a senior member's advice on this.

Best regards.


----------



## amrinder23 (Nov 10, 2014)

salman451 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I guess marking the two year experience deducted by ACS as 'not related' seems so far to be the right way to go. Would still love to have a senior member's advice on this.
> 
> Best regards.


Yes Salman, You have to mark the experience deducted by ACS as "Irrelevant" while lodging the VISA application. Otherwise they may reject the application.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*ACS Deducted Experience | Know how!*

*Read this:*

This will ensure that you don't over claim your points. Thereby resulting in Visa Refusal due to over claim.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/720082-eoi-invitations-eagerly-awaited-april-24-2015-a-6.html#post6907722


*Read this post regarding over-claim:*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/676489-skilled-independent-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed.html


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## salman451 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 and amrinder23, thank you both. Great replies, to the point. I have exactly done as you mentioned.

Regards.


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi, I was just browsing the forum for this same doubt and came here.

While your conclusion of marking it irrelevant apparently seems to be correct, but my concern is that isnt it incorrect and mis-information from our end that the experience are 'irrelevant' although its the same experience?

Moreover, I found that the exact WOrk exp page in EOI does not mention that mention your experience as per ACS/assessing auth Report. SO why should you mark it as irrelevant?

Let me know what is wrong in my arguement?
thanks,
ags


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

ags6 said:


> Hi, I was just browsing the forum for this same doubt and came here.
> 
> While your conclusion of marking it irrelevant apparently seems to be correct, but my concern is that isnt it incorrect and mis-information from our end that the experience are 'irrelevant' although its the same experience?
> 
> ...


It is not misinformation. It should be as per ACS assessment. If they say x number of years is not relevant then that's how it should be marked in EOI. Also note that you cannot overclaim points. Once you are invited, you cannot edit your EOI and you need to provide the ACS letter to prove your claims as to which experience relevant. You might have problems here if not clearly stated and visa may be rejected.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...




ags6 said:


> Hi, I was just browsing the forum for this same doubt and came here.
> 
> While your conclusion of marking it irrelevant apparently seems to be correct, but my concern is that isnt it incorrect and mis-information from our end that the experience are 'irrelevant' although its the same experience?
> 
> ...


----------



## borak (May 4, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Read this:*
> 
> This will ensure that you don't over claim your points. Thereby resulting in Visa Refusal due to over claim.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeeten

What happened to your case? why it is delaying so much?


----------



## borak (May 4, 2015)

Hi Salmaan.

I hope you will be still active on the forum. Man i am in the same situation as you were couple of years back. Tell me please what you did and how to did.?

How did you fill your EOI form.?
If you made it irrelevant then was that job verified by call or email or visit to your company.? 

Thanks


----------

